# Any thoughts on the Radius Neo?



## d77 (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm in the market for two 20" bikes for my son and daughter. My boy is 5 but fairly tall, not a giant, but bigger than most of the kids at his school. My daughter is a pretty short 7 year old but her 16" bike is looking real small for her now. So we're looking to put them both on 20's. I also have another girl who's only 3 and will move up to her sister's bike when she's old enough.

I wanted to get good used bikes for them so I've been searching daily on the usual places (CL, PB, Ebay) but there doesn't seem to be anything in my area (Vancouver) and anytime a decent bike comes up it is gone before I have a chance to grab it. I also don't want to spend the entire Spring/Summer looking only to have wasted a ton of good riding time for us.

I found these Radius Neo bikes at one of the local shops, they appear to be an Australian company and I can't find many reviews online for them at all so was just wondering if anyone has had any experience with them at all? They look good with alloy frame and alloy fork? The price seems right too. A lot cheaper than a Hotrock or Cannondale Trail around here...

RadiusBikes // NEO 20? Geared Boys


----------



## indianadave (Apr 27, 2010)

First thing I noticed was the quill stem.
Components seem pretty typical for a bike-shop kids bike.
Without seeing one in person, it's hard to judge.


----------

